# Ariens Deluxe 28 or Husqvarna ST227P



## kercha83 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi,

New to the forum and snow blowers, I just moved to a state that snows and I need a snow blower, I can only afford one up to $1300 only. I went to a local dealer today and was helped by a sales rep and she recommended me these two snow blowers which is the Ariens Deluxe 28 and Husqvarna ST227P.

I ask her which brand would she recommend over the other and she just said that they are both good and don't have any issues with them. The Husqvarna is 100 dollars cheaper than the Arieans and also have a few features that I like more.

For those of you guys that knows a lot more than me about snow blowers, which one should I buy? If there is another brand you guys think I should look at too please let me know. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would suggest you take a serious look at the dealer only Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO that features a 306cc engine that will have the power to deal with anything nature may throw at you. The other 2 machines though both well built especially the Ariens, may have you wishing you bought a machine with a larger engine. In my area a good price on the Deluxe 28 SHO is $1200.

Best of luck with whichever machine you choose.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

how large is the area for which you'll need to use the machine, and also how much snow does Iowa tend to get? It's a beautiful state, but I've never been there in the winter so I don't know.


----------



## kercha83 (Dec 2, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> how large is the area for which you'll need to use the machine, and also how much snow does Iowa tend to get? It's a beautiful state, but I've never been there in the winter so I don't know.


I only have a 2 car concrete driveway that is about 50-60 feet and side walk is around 85-95 feet. I don't know what kind of snow we get here because I just moved here about 1 and half ago.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> I would suggest you take a serious look at the dealer only Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO that features a 306cc engine that will have the power to deal with anything nature may throw at you. The other 2 machines though both well built especially the Ariens, may have you wishing you bought a machine with a larger engine. In my area a good price on the Deluxe 28 SHO is $1200.
> 
> Best of luck with whichever machine you choose.


+1
28 sho is a nice machine. That'll be the one I get next. Hopefully I'll have my 2010 deluxe 27 at least another 10 years!


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi, New here too, I was torn between these two also, but Amazon had the Husky on sale for $818.00. It was too hard to pass up since I was not in the market until this year when the ol MTD decided not to cooperate. No regrets since for the past 20 years the MTD did the job and this is a much nicer machine.


----------

